# Hemorrhoids, what a pain!



## Sarac8275

Well, I'm sure many have dealt with similar issues, so I figured I may just throw a post out there to vent, or maybe, hopefully, get some input. Last February (2010), shortly before I was officially diagnosed with Crohn's, my hemorrhoids became so terrible that it was difficult to walk, stand or sit. So I ended up having a hemorrhoidectomy preformed. I believe they removed 4 external skin tags, and I healed up seemingly fine afterwards..

Well, problems began getting worse, and I was finally diagnosed with the inevitable Crohn's.. Since then, the hemorrhoids have returned, and despite my efforts with regular cleaning, Tucks, Prep H, suppositories, etc., they just seem to worsen slowly. Because of the Crohn's, and regular trips to you-know-where, it seems as if it's impossible to get rid of them. It causes me pain, and makes me feel gross, especially when it comes to, well, 'intimate instances'.. I would really, really love to avoid ANOTHER surgery. Anyone have any similar experiences or any advice on ridding myself of them?



:sign0085:


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I can't offer any advice - I can't seem to get rid of mine either!  But I can offer empathy, I understand how painful and annoying hemmies can be!  It seems I now have both external and internal hemmies.  The internal ones don't hurt but do bleed sometimes, and the external one sometimes hurts a lot although it's shrunk somewhat now.  The only thing I've found that eases the pain is calmoseptine - like you, I tried prep H and all that other stuff, and it did nothing.  Good luck, I hope you feel some relief soon.


----------



## countrycoffeehouse

I can give you loads of empathy too. Mine are huge.. like I have a vineyard on my butt ha ha.. I worry that my husband will notice them during sex too.. he says he doesn't but he knows I worry about it.. so he would never say anything if he did. Prep H is dumb and I have never known anyone who thought it works. I also have internal ones that bleed like crazy and those ones itch sometimes.. but wiping them in an itchy way makes it so much worse.. if you know what I mean. I actually get mad over this.. its not bad enough that we poo all the time, live in pain.. then when we have to rush in to go we have to deal with the pain of having poo go by them.. give me a break! I do take baths and that seems to help a bit..


----------



## Astra

I like Germoloids best, it numbs them and stops the itching too!
I really really empathise!
xxx


----------



## Mountaingem

:calmo: This stuff is the best!


----------



## armymom64

Sarac8275 said:


> Well, I'm sure many have dealt with similar issues, so I figured I may just throw a post out there to vent, or maybe, hopefully, get some input. Last February (2010), shortly before I was officially diagnosed with Crohn's, my hemorrhoids became so terrible that it was difficult to walk, stand or sit. So I ended up having a hemorrhoidectomy preformed. I believe they removed 4 external skin tags, and I healed up seemingly fine afterwards..
> 
> Well, problems began getting worse, and I was finally diagnosed with the inevitable Crohn's.. Since then, the hemorrhoids have returned, and despite my efforts with regular cleaning, Tucks, Prep H, suppositories, etc., they just seem to worsen slowly. Because of the Crohn's, and regular trips to you-know-where, it seems as if it's impossible to get rid of them. It causes me pain, and makes me feel gross, especially when it comes to, well, 'intimate instances'.. I would really, really love to avoid ANOTHER surgery. Anyone have any similar experiences or any advice on ridding myself of them?
> 
> 
> 
> :sign0085:


:hang:My doctor prescribed nitroglycerin cream for mine sometimes it helps but I understand how you feel because mine are so bad right now. I also have fistuals if you can believe it they are worse.


----------



## MADiMarc

Mine are so big I named them Lucy and Ethel.  They have been with me for 20 years now.  When I was younger I wanted to have them removed because like you I was grossed out about my husband seeing them.  He named them and told me to get over it.  He was more worried about me going "under the knife" (his term).  I am lucky, L & E don't bother me so I don't bother them.
Michele


----------



## David in Seattle

armymom64 said:


> My doctor prescribed nitroglycerin cream...


Which mostly works because it forces you to sit down VERRRY GENTLY... 

Or ELSE.  :yfaint:

I have them too, off and on, mostly internal.  Tried hydrocortisone suppositories from the GI, only marginally effective.  As Jeannette says, many here swear by Calmoseptine, have to try it on my next flare up (so named because it FEELS like you have  FLARE up, well, you know... :lol2:  )


----------



## Entchen

Ohhhh, David. You never fail to brighten my day. 

I have had many in the past, ones that didn't go away and that HURT. Right now I'm down to one, but it's bleeding, sigh.


----------



## David in Seattle

Kelly said:


> Ohhhh, David. You never fail to brighten my day. .


Always a good thing


----------



## Sarac8275

Astra101 said:


> I like Germoloids best, it numbs them and stops the itching too!
> I really really empathise!
> xxx


Germoloids, huh? Never heard of it; I'll definately look it up! 
And Calmoseptine? Heard good things about it- what's it all about?

Thanks to all you guys for your empathy; what a pain in the butt (pun intended)!! Suppiositories are no fun to use and they don't really help much, not even the ones that were perscriped to me (though I'm not sure how different they are from OTC suppositories). I've gone through all the other common ways of treatment, but I've even tried crazy things before-- I heard apple cider vinegar helps, so I thought -- what the hell? Well, not much good there. I've even heard olive oil helps. Who knows.. I'm almost willing to try anything; more are external, and I definately know what you're talking about with the grapevine, ugh.. Not only are they a menace, they hurt!


----------



## GutlessWonder86

The only hemorrhoid I've ever had was my ex female boss, Barb, in the  Ob/Gyn dept. at the hospital I use to work at many years ago. She wrote me up because I was hospitalized for a DVT in my right leg and I was admitted as an inpt. & put on an IV blood thinner.

She even came to my room to see for herself to make sure I wasn't faking. Well, duh!!!! Did my swollen purple ankle and toes not give it away along w/the IVs and the fact that I was put on complete bed rest along w/ having a commode near the bed mean anything to her ignorant mind? 

This woman was pure evil I tell ya. Sorry to be off topic here but when you said hemorrhoid all I could think of was of the one I never had and it was her.   lol

Have a pain free week everyone!!!   :lol2:


----------



## Mountaingem

Calmoseptine is a pink cream that is soothing cooling heaven for hemorrhoids, fistulas, skin tags and all other nasties that plague us in that vicinity. You have to ask for it behind the pharmacy counter, but it's not a prescription. You should see the look on the pharmacist's face when I ask for two tubes and two containers of Tucks! He said,"Man, your day sucks!":rof:
Also, soaking in really hot water with two cups Epsom salt seems to help,too.

@Gutless-Wow, I'm suprised you would dignify that rhymes-with-witch by calling her a hemorrhoid, sounds like that would be a step up for her, lol. Let's all focus and put a hemorrhoid whammy on her for how mean she was to you!:devil:


----------



## Sarac8275

Mountaingem said:


> Calmoseptine is a pink cream that is soothing cooling heaven for hemorrhoids, fistulas, skin tags and all other nasties that plague us in that vicinity. You have to ask for it behind the pharmacy counter, but it's not a prescription. You should see the look on the pharmacist's face when I ask for two tubes and two containers of Tucks! He said,"Man, your day sucks!":rof:
> Also, soaking in really hot water with two cups Epsom salt seems to help,too.
> 
> @Gutless-Wow, I'm suprised you would dignify that rhymes-with-witch by calling her a hemorrhoid, sounds like that would be a step up for her, lol. Let's all focus and put a hemorrhoid whammy on her for how mean she was to you!:devil:


Thank you! You're a miracle, I tell ya what. Your posts have helped me immensely and are really uplifting. I did actually get some earlier today, and it is cooling, and seems to work wonders.. thus far anyways. 

@Gutless: ...Hope she has terrible hemorrhoids the rest of her life.. HAHA! Thanks guys! 
:calmo: (I am now a believer! Haha.)


----------



## CrystalSun726

Going to pharmacy to pick up Calmoseptine today!! This thread has been extremely helpful. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Ckt

Ooh!just what I needed to hear!i feel that every time I go to the bathroom I'm passing razor blades!my gi doctor gave me an interesting recipe that works overnight..you take a couple of pepto bismol  chewable tablets and crush them into a fine dust.mix with Vaseline and apply to your bum. It's messy and not exactly intimacy inducing and I also had to wear a pad but it does work!
I'm so trying this camposeptine stuff!like buying some tomorrow!!


----------



## atomb

oh man plus 1 on the Calmoseptine.  The holy grail for me. I have had the hemmies for longer than i care to remeber and have had the Calmoseptine at an arms reach every since i found it.   I have four  tubes. One in the car one in the house one at work and and one at home. Its like crack for my crack  Cannot live without it.


----------



## Ckt

I know,right atomb? Calmoseptine changed my life for the better!..I love it..crack for your crack!LOL!


----------



## Lindag

Just bought my first tube of calmoseptine....so far, so good!  Thanks to those who recommended it.  Why don't our doctors let us know this stuff exists?  I am already feeling relief after 3 weeks of a majorly bad crohns flare up that has produced a slew of internal and external hemi's.....enjoying the relief the calmoseptine is giving me


----------



## Nupsu

Hey , I live in Estonia and I was tryint to translate  calmoseptine, there whas no estonian answer for that, is anyone tryint to explain me , what it is, so  that i can RUN to my pharmacy,maybe I can find it in here, Estonia  tooo...

/ full of
 hope


----------



## michellecatz

I've been diagnosed with Crohns for almost 4 years now. I believe I have an external hemerroid or skin tag. I asked my gyno to look at it, she wanted nothing to do with it. Not wanting to go through that emberassing situation again, will my GI look and more importantly help?


----------

